

Taking an app from good to great: 6 app pros critique Hawaiian Words - sylvainww
http://blog.tapstream.com/post/47028307694/taking-an-app-from-good-to-great-6-app-pros-critique

======
windsurfer
For those that don't know: Hawaiian Words is a 1600 word translation
dictionary. It has ads that can be removed via an in-app purchase, music and
customizable backgrounds, and purchasable text-to-speech for the Hawaiian
words. It also has word of the day.

It might not be for me or for you, but if people are buying it, I assume
there's a niche market for this kind of thing.

------
mpatzer
I'm the developer of this app. The critique was really useful; I'm already
starting to implement some of the suggestions.

Feel free to ask me any questions. I have a lot of data on which marketing
techniques have paid off and which haven't. I just started running an online
and print ad campaign in Hawaii Magazine.

~~~
arstudio
I ran an ad in an email blast to 11,000 people for $300. 12-20 visitors was
all I saw through Google Analytics, and the App Store downloads did not
increase.

Since that experience, I haven't spent any more on marketing, but I'm going to
give adwords a shot for my Photo Investigator landing page. Are there any
other marketing avenues that you'd recommend?

